
Show HN: Allparel - Fashion Search Powered by AI Generated Product Tags - wooders
TLDR - Check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;allparel.io for clothing search that’s powered by AI generated product tags.<p>TLDR #2 - If you’re interested in seeing what kind of tags are being generated, you can see a version of the site that displays them at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;allparel.tech<p>Hi everyone! My name is Sarah and I&#x27;m a senior studying computer science at MIT. Over the past 9 months I&#x27;ve been working on Allparel (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;allparel.io). Allparel uses tags that are auto-generated from clothing product images in combination with product descriptions to match search and filter queries.<p>I had the idea of using computer vision to improve text search a couple years ago while shopping on Urban Outfitters. Every time I searched something, almost everything (even products that should have been returned) would get filtered out. Because search didn&#x27;t work, I instead had to browse pages upon pages of products to find what I wanted. I noticed that the reason search wasn&#x27;t correctly finding matching products was because the product titles and descriptions were often missing information. Text search can only be as good as the textual information provided about a product, so I decided to train classifiers that could automatically generate search tags for a product given just its image.<p>Allparel is live right now, and lists hundreds of thousands of products from retailers like Nordstroms, Macy&#x27;s, Maurices, and more! Mens&#x27; products, as well as additional retailers and product tags, will also be coming soon.  In the meantime, let me know your thoughts and feedback!
======
zfarr
I've always wanted to search specific terms and have never been able to.
Really excited to try out Allparel!

------
aldamiz
If I understand well, you are using both product tags from retailers, and
generating your own tags using image search? I'm curious: how many tags have
your trained your system for... how large in your taxonomy?

~~~
wooders
Yep! Image classifiers are used to generate tags from the product image to
help match products to searches. Right now there's about 30 tags that are
being labelled, but in the future there'll be around a couple hundred tags
being identified.

------
hazelynut
Wowwwww this is sick! I'm like _VERY SPECIFICALLY_ looking for items like a
dress that I see in my mind, "white skater dress", but have no idea how to
source.

Going to keep an eye on you!

~~~
wooders
Thank you so much! I feel the exact same way and have always been so
frustrated by how broken product search on online marketplaces is. Hope
Allparel can help you, and let me know if you have any feedback :)

------
brand_new_start
I like it! Does this only work for women's clothing at the moment?

~~~
wooders
Yes, sorry! Only having womens' clothing make the image classification a lot
easier.

